# 3 Point Hitch Stopped Lifting



## FNH4630 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a Ford New Holland 4630 and yesterday the hitch lifted perfectly. Then with no previous malfunction or warning, it will not lift at all.

Any ideas as to where I should begin my problem search are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Check fluid level,then check filter.


----------



## FNH4630 (Dec 28, 2008)

Will do. Thanks

Your suggestion is probably on the money. I went out just now and it will lift, but slowly.

BTW, I do not have an owners manual. Where is/ are the filter(s) and/ or screen(s)? 

Again thanks


----------

